# Make A Nick Bate Lolcow Record



## Feline Darkmage (May 31, 2016)

I saw this idea thrown around towards the end of the third thread (judegement day) and thought it might be a good idea. It will chronicle the downfall of probably the most fucked up human this website has ever followed.

Threads in question:
https://kiwifarms.net/threads/nick-bate.848/
https://kiwifarms.net/threads/nick-bate-2-the-reckoning.9293/
https://kiwifarms.net/threads/nick-bate-3-judgement-day.16562/
https://kiwifarms.net/threads/sick-nick-sentencing-game.16779/
https://kiwifarms.net/threads/heather-quinnell-nick-bates-enabling-tranny-furry-dad.9328/
(there's maybe a thread or two i missed can also go into this new section)


----------



## FreightTrain (May 31, 2016)

I think we should also get a donation drive going for poor Nick. Maybe Null can spare some of his 12 grand.


----------



## Wildchild (Jun 10, 2016)

I bet that somewhere in the world there's someone more fucked up than Nick, who hasn't yet ended up in prison, still waiting to be discovered.


----------



## AlephOne2Many (Jun 10, 2016)

Wildchild said:


> I bet that somewhere in the world there's someone more fucked up than Nick, who hasn't yet ended up in prison, still waiting to be discovered.



 James Terry Mitchell?


----------



## Wildchild (Jun 10, 2016)

NumberingYourState said:


> James Terry Mitchell?



Is fucked up, but not as fucked up as Nick Bates.


----------



## Karen Riley (Jun 11, 2016)

I agree completely. It works really well as an archive of someone extremely fucked up like Nick and how eventually he was brought to justice. Lolcows who are a lot less important and interesting have threads archived


----------



## Null (Jun 11, 2016)

FreightTrain said:


> I think we should also get a donation drive going for poor Nick. Maybe Null can spare some of his 12 grand.


$12,000,000*

And no, I keep my $12,000,000 in the bank away from greedy pig farmers.


----------

